# Another New Limited Edition Space Marine Captain Model!!!



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow! Look what I found this morning when I received my order of both the Astra Militarum & Militarum Tempestus Codices, not just the free Space Marine Captain with Storm Bolter & Powerfist, but the option to purchase a second web-exclusive Space Marine Captain with Plasma Pistol and Powerfist (requires the promo code on the offer card sent though)! Nice! :grin:


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the second one more.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone know whatever one can get several of these or whatever they are limited to one per customer?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Limited to one plus it's exclusive to those who got the first free model as it requires you to enter the promo code that came with the first model to order the second.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bah, you have to get the lame one to get the cool one!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the second one reminds me of predro kantor EVERY SINGLE TIME...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm awaiting the day when GW releases a model wearing power armour designed to look like it's made of skulls.

And then for some reason he STILL won't be a Khorne model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those bad boys are gonna be worth a fortune


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

The second one is badass. Of course it is better than the first. If the first one looked better, why would you order the second?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I am ordering as soon as mine arrives... tomorrow!


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

If anyone getting the first isn't interested in the second let me know please lol.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking forward to receiving the second one...


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopefully will receive my second model early next week, these have come at the perfect time as i had already planned to order a few boxes of Marines for my new army.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Does anyone know whatever one can get several of these or whatever they are limited to one per customer?


I think it will be limited to one per promotional code, but I could end up being wrong.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

God... F***ing... Damn it... Why do I have to be drawn in by all limited edition models.... accept normally I get two so that I can paint one and keep the other to sell. BUT I CAN'T SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ARRRRRRGH..... I love those models they puurrrty


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281311082080

Hope the link works but if it doesn't someone paid £35 plus postage for the 1st space marine captain and the code to buy the second .....


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Just ordered to get the first one. I am so ordering the 2nd as soon as I get the code w/ my order.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Just throwing this in the mix, I have Garviel Loken or inquisitor scale marine with helmet head id like to trade for the 2nd one if anyone is interested.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Just throwing this in the mix, I have Garviel Loken or inquisitor scale marine with helmet head id like to trade for the 2nd one if anyone is interested.


not to be annoying, but you might want to put the detailed offer in this section of the forum http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Just noticed one for sale on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4...2-/221439923724?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I'm doing trade thread later but thought I'd mention it as I was reading ;-)


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I currently have two codes for this model, there are only 3 days left to order it so the first two messages I receive (I don't care who sends them) will get a code from me, 
BUT 
if you aren't sure you want to order it then don't message me plz


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I was able to get the second web exclusive model at my FLGS. They had several of both for only 20 bucks per model.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DeathJester921 said:


> I was able to get the second web exclusive model at my FLGS. They had several of both for only 20 bucks per model.


Seriously? Wow.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Seriously? Wow.


Yup. I didn't expect to see them when I walked in to get some more paint, but there they were. Was a pleasant surprise


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It was possible to get them as a retailer, just... not easily. You had to put in a $100 web order, which was subject to the retailer's discount, so you actually had to order *more* to get the promo captain. And you still only got one per order (so to get multiples, you had to do multiple $100 wholesale orders from GW direct). The second one, that you had to use the promo code for--$20 is about what it'd cost after the retailer's discount, so they're selling that one basically at cost. The stuff that stores would order direct online is...limited... it basically consists only of what would be only available from GW Direct anyway, so it's surprising that they bothered with it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DeathJester921 said:


> Yup. I didn't expect to see them when I walked in to get some more paint, but there they were. Was a pleasant surprise




Usually is :crazy:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I planned to post these sooner, but, didn't.
Pics of boths sides of the new Terminator Captain sprue.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, I planned to post these sooner, but, didn't.
> Pics of boths sides of the new Terminator Captain sprue.



Cool! I'm a bit dissappointed that it's monopose, but ah well... Will this only be available from that strike force deal?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Why are GW going backwards with models? We like options but they are continually giving us single option models now.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

On the plus side, they're really easy to convert, being plastic.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Matcap said:


> Cool! I'm a bit dissappointed that it's monopose, but ah well... Will this only be available from that strike force deal?





Words_of_Truth said:


> Why are GW going backwards with models? We like options but they are continually giving us single option models now.


Well, with a little cutting, shaving, and green stuff no model is ever really single posed... unless you have no experience with molding/forming green stuff and just don't care.

I believe it is available in the strike force only as the GW entry for the product on their website calls him an exclusive captain.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Why are GW going backwards with models? We like options but they are continually giving us single option models now.


As I understand the SM captain and other multi part single character boxes haven't sold all that well,
hence the multi part command squads but single pose commanders


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Really? I would of thought bits stores would of purchased tons of them. I got myself one around 4 months ago.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> As I understand the SM captain and other multi part single character boxes haven't sold all that well,
> hence the multi part command squads but single pose commanders


I'm actually surprised by this as I've bought multiple copies of this box for Combi weapons, banners and back packs for Sergeants, Sternguard, Vanguard, and the like.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm actually surprised by this as I've bought multiple copies of this box for Combi weapons, banners and back packs for Sergeants, Sternguard, Vanguard, and the like.


As was I when I was told it (on here I believe) having bought 3 boxes on my own


----------

